# Question about catching clean rain water,,Spouting "y" valve?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,, I'm working on a water system and I have a question.
I would like to catch rain water but I would like to have the capability of controlling when the water goes into the tank. Does anyone make a "Y" fitting with a control valve that fits into the spouting? When I was kid on the farm we would catch rain water but we never used the first
part of the rain. We waited until the roof and air were sort of "Washed Clean" 

Or any ideas of how to accomplish this?


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

Check out Amazon under "gutter diverters" theres quite a few.But you still won't want to drink it without boiling and filtering.I have a 4 barrel rain collection setup,but that doesn't make it potable water.Lots of birds shit on my roof,plus,here in Ohio,I get pine needles and maple leaves,which puts sap and decay in my rain water/gutters.My intentions are for watering the garden,dishes,washing off,flushing toilets (i have a septic) ,etc.I would only drink it if boiled and further filtered.

We all need alot more water for more than just drinking,so catching rain is a great way,but I wouldn't depend on it as my only water source and would only use for drinking if treated.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would consider plumbing it in with standard pvc, which is cheap and readily available. Run your gutter output into big reducer, then use whatever size pipe you need to handle the flow rate. Run this into a T and have a valve on either side of the T. One side would go to catchment, the other to the drain. One of these valves would always be closed, the other open.

Since you have a warm room and indicated this is where your water system will be located, put the valving in there so you don't have to go out in the rain to operate the valves.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Check out your local pool store and check out this site for innovative PVC products - FlexPVC.com. Buy flexible pvc pipe from the original FlexPVC.com, not the imitators. PVC pipe, hose, tubing, pvc plastic pipe fittings & plastic pvc furniture fittings online @ wholesale discount prices (flexable)

They have a lot of oddball stuff.


----------

